

Ask HN: What happened to the “Drop Dropbox” thread? - sroerick

The page is still availiable here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8394331<p>The post does not show up on the homepage. It appears to have been subject to some sort of moderation. Can anyone explain what happened to it? I was quite interested in the results and subsequent discussion.
======
dang
(The current post was killed by user flags.)

The post you're asking about broke the rules around voting rings [1], so we
gave it the standard voting ring penalty. We err on the side of penalizing
posts less, not more, when they're negative about YC-related stuff. But that
doesn't mean they get a free pass.

The HN guidelines ask you not to post questions like this to the site. If you
have questions about HN moderation, please email them to hn@ycombinator.com.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8396284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8396284)

------
Mandatum
It was posted 12 hours ago, there's been numerous posts in between the time
posted and now that have several hundred "upvotes" on other threads, and given
they're newer I'm doubt it'd have much hold over them.

Nothing to see, keep walkin'.

------
tokenadult
It's still very visible on the list of "active" (heavily discussed)
threads.[1] Sometimes heavy discussion in certain patterns triggers the
flamewar detection automated software, which causes threads (and subthreads
under a particular story) to drop in page placement. Don't worry about it.

[1] [https://news.ycombinator.com/active](https://news.ycombinator.com/active)

------
CPAhem
Dropbox is funded by Y-combinator, the folks who bring you this Hacker News
forum. Perhaps there is a conflict of interest here?

